# Latest Bar 3.37 Troy Ounces Fine Gold



## kadriver (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a photo of a bar I finished last night.

I called the refiner and locked the price in on Friday.

To aviod confusion, I stamp the weight of the bar in penny weights and troy ounces.

I also stamp the lock-in price right on the bar.

This is a single refining.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking bar.

Clever way to keep score as well. 8)


----------



## Gold (Dec 11, 2011)

:idea: have you thought about selling your gold bars on ebay? with the return you get from your silver :shock: i couldnt imagine the ungodly numbers people would throw at your gold!!


----------



## glondor (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful bar!


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like soft heavy butter that dollar sign messed up the beauty of the bar in my opinion.
Great job Kadriver.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 11, 2011)

You should put an x after the $1711.60. 
($1711.60 x 3.37 OZT) So they don't send you the price marked on the bar.

Jim


----------



## adam_mizer (Dec 12, 2011)

Great looking bar!
Your work appears extremely well done.


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 12, 2011)

damn !

100 grams plus - that weighs 300 times more than my first gold bead.

i'm working on the second gold bead.

NICE WORK !


----------



## EwasteD (Dec 12, 2011)

Really nice stuff!


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 12, 2011)

Damm thats where I left that bar, I thought I left it at your house .... again. :lol: nice bar once again


----------



## joem (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, a very nice bar.
Very nice indeed.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 13, 2011)

Perhaps our most august Harold can remove that post. 8)

Glorycloud, I removed all references but yours with slight edit. I agree with you that there is no place for that kind of comentary here, and I do not want to see that again. I was disapointed to see how many propagated it. It is not needed and particularly disrespectful of kadrivers work. 

Oz


----------



## joem (Dec 13, 2011)

I still really like the bar but what if the refiner was more so honest and the price of gold went up so he wants to give you more but is bound by your stamped in gold price tag. Just a thought.


----------



## darshevo (Dec 13, 2011)

I got the impression from another post KA locks his price in before shipment, then puts that price on the bar


----------



## kadriver (Dec 13, 2011)

One time I sent in a 7 troy ounce bar of pure gold. If I remember correctly, the day I refined it, spot price of gold was at 1790. Before the end of the day (and before I could lock the price in with the refiner) the spot price had dropped to around 1740 or so.

These spot price numbers are being quoted from memory and may not be exactly accurate.

I decided to hang on to the bar and hope for the price to go back up. It never did. In fact it drifted lower.

I finally just called with the lock in at about 1720 or so. The next day the price jumped about $40!

The point of all this; trying to time the market is an excercise in futility!

I lock the price in when I have all my material and I am ready to begin refining the gold.

If the spot price drops (like it did with the bar in this post) then I have a little protection from the downturn.

If the price goes up, (and sometimes it jumps right after I lock the price), then I simply don't get to participate in the gain.

In the end it all seems to work out. Win some, lose some.

What is nice is that I am in this game with a refiner who plays fair (ARA in Dallas TX). We both take our lumps, but nobody crys!

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let folks know that I send this bar in the refiner (ARA in Dallas TX) on Monday 12 December via USPS Express Mail (over night).

It arrived at ARA today (Tuesday 13 Dec). The payment was spot on and wired into my bank account this afternoon by 5pm.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------

